# New dishwasher drainhose too big



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sketchyplumber said:


> I recently purchased a new dishwasher and the rubber end of the drain hose that hooks to the garbage disposal is too big and will not fit snug on the on the connector even with a clamp.
> 
> Is there some sort of adapter I can use to make it fit? Or do I need to replace the drain/overflow piece to one that will fit it?
> 
> Images attached are the fitting and the new hose.


Nothing you can borrow from the old one.


----------



## sketchyplumber (Nov 21, 2019)

The old hose was in pretty bad shape so I would prefer not to use it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know the sizes but I had the same problem I found and plastic adapter fitting and used about a 3" hose to the make the final connection. The local hardware store had it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Cut off the top part that has 1” on it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That photo looks to me like an air gap, not a garbage disposal...


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

@huesmann is right, it does appear to be an air gap. 

The hose that is attached to one side of the air gap, is that from your dishwasher or is it to your garbage disposer?

The hose has an OD of 1 1/4" and an ID of 7/8". The rubber fitting in picture 1 has markings of 1" and 5/8". It is stretchy enough to fit over that 1.25" hose and be clamped to hold it in place. 

Depending on where you plan to connect the other end, the air gap or the GD, you may or may not need it. It all depends on the OD of the fitting on the other end. the rubber piece can stretch a bit but your hose may fit without needing the adapter. 

You can also by a house the right ID for not too much money at any home center. 

Just measure the diameter of ports where you need the hose to be attached. Or just use the adapter to see if it will fit where the hose needs to go.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

double post deleted


----------

